# Fort Pickens Beach



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone been out there the last few days? I hear its crappy out there that there is a lot of grass. planning on going out in the morning.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

Can no one leave a comment?


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I haven't seen a post from Ft. Pickens in awhile, don't know what's going on out there.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

Man I heard grouper and snapper were running there but hell if I know. Might try my luck.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

U prob posted late last night with Ur question, all the we ones are snuggled in there blinkies, dreaming of that big fish there gonna catch this weekend.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

i posted a report yesterday. 

grass is a non factor but everyday can be different. there was some sea weed though


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

If you start a thread after 1130pm and another one at 620 the next morning, don't always expect a bunch of replies. I am sure you didn't mean it to come across that way but I took it as a bit of a gripe. Just offering a little advice on how to best use this forum.

The members here are always willing to help in any way, but being a junior member, perhaps you should read a few postings and see how the train rolls down the track. 

Now to add my comment to your question, I was at Chickenbone Gulfside Saturday and the June Grass was pretty bad.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't say with any certainty, but I would bet that grouper and snapper are not being landed in the surf at Pickens. Seems like we would've heard about that...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Saw a Bluefin Tuna was caught off the Pickens Pier last weekend... ;o)


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

yeah, I saw there were like 50 something views and no one commented. I guess there were just a bunch of people scrolling through and reading stuff. I went out today, and caught a lady fish, and nothing else. Apparently fishing has been really crappy the last few days. I went pier side after about four hours at the beach, and saw a few small hardtails I believe they were being caught. What can you catch with hard tails off the pier. I hear on the pier, not the surf, is where they are catching grouper and snapper.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

There may be some smaller grouper around the Pickens Pier and black snapper. Dont know how many legal Red Snapper are caught there. But I don't fish there often...

Hardtails are great live bait for sharks, kings and even big snapper and grouper.


----------

